# I'm getting crow's feet!



## glmraincld02 (Nov 5, 2015)

Please help me guys! I have the crow's feet that are getting deeper, and they make me look much much older especially when I smile! Actually I didn't put moisturizers around my eyes before putting makeup because I didn't want to make the area oily to keep the eye makeup longer. yeah, I know that I shouldn't have done that... so I put much more amount of moisturizers around my eyes these days (I put eye primer instead), but I don't think they are enough to take care of the fine lines yet. I think I should start using an eye cream now. What product should I use for my fine lines? Do you know the good one?


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 8, 2015)

glmraincld02 said:


> Please help me guys! I have the crow's feet that are getting deeper, and they make me look much much older especially when I smile! Actually I didn't put moisturizers around my eyes before putting makeup because I didn't want to make the area oily to keep the eye makeup longer. yeah, I know that I shouldn't have done that... so I put much more amount of moisturizers around my eyes these days (I put eye primer instead), but I don't think they are enough to take care of the fine lines yet. I think I should start using an eye cream now. What product should I use for my fine lines? Do you know the good one?


  I use Monsia Skincare but as my skin is fairly ancient I decided to give it a little more help. I have been reading how good vit E oil is for skin. I bought some and now after cleansing & toning and before applying either the Monsia day moisturizer cream or the intense night repair cream I apply a couple of drops of vit E oil around my eyes and about 4 drops on my neck before the day moisturizer cream or before applying the intense night repair cream. I have noticed 2 things, my eyebrows are slowly getting thicker as are my eyelashes! The vit E oil seems to work well with Monsia so I am going to continue. I am hoping to keep neck wrinkles at bay, so far so good.

*My apologies I learnt that I should put the Vit E oil on AFTER applying either the day or night moisturizer because Vit E oil seals in the moisture. Sorry ladies, my mistake!*


----------



## gkeehanpb (Nov 8, 2015)

Actually I heard that the best time for using an eye cream is before having the fine lines, but I don't think that it's that late to start using it and they could be smooth as you take care of them. First of all, I would like to tell you that drinking enough water is really important to moisturize our skin and relieve the wrinkles. It could be much better way for our skin than just using good and expensive products. Of course using good eye care products that work well on your skin will help to smooth the wrinkles as well. There are really many eye care products, so it was hard for me as well to find the good ones. I've tried about 6 eye creams so far as I remember, but what I really liked were about 3.They were Perricone MD Hypoallergenic Firming Eye Cream (http://www.sephora.com/hypoallergenic-firming-eye-cream-P294204?skuId=1366814), Dior Hydra Life Pro-Youth Sorbet Eye (http://www.sephora.com/hydra-life-pro-youth-sorbet-eye-creme-P259406?skuId=1234350), and IASO Total Eye Care Concentrate EX (http://go-iaso.com/products/iaso-total-eye-care-concentrate-ex?variant=4244103427). Dior's one, I liked its light texture, but it could be a bit too watery to you if you like to use richer cream type. IASO one is what I'm currently using, and I really like its soft and refresh texture. Since it's not oily or sticky at all, it would be fine to use even before putting the eye makeup.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 9, 2015)

Drinking tons of water doesn't do a thing to prevent the signs of aging. Nor does it improve skin. It just makes you pee more. You can up your water intake all you want to the point of OVERhydration (yes, it's a thing, and it can even kill you), but it won't take away or soften your crow's feet. You're better off listening to your own body and giving it what it needs, when it needs it. (In other words, drink when you're thirsty. The end.)  Actually? There is no product that will completely prevent aging or soften your fine lines. Your crow's feet will become more prominent, you will get more fine lines and wrinkles. All of us will. Just look after your skin as it is with a good routine.  That said, many eye creams are no different from moisturizers. I suggest using a serum instead. They're more lightweight than creams and tend to pack more of a punch, IMO. If you want something moisturizing, find something with hyaluronic acid (sodium hyaluronate) in it.


----------



## kittkat (Nov 10, 2015)

Best anti aging is sunscreen  yes even around the eyes since most eyes get irritated easy look for eye cream with spf ..try Clinique they make a good one on top of that my under eye concealer also has SPF ...I know I am a little over the top...

  at night I use extra virgin pure unrefined coconut oil on my eyes and face neck its my night moisturizer I use all over my body and after I get out of the shower

  nothing will take the crow feet away other then a plastic surgeon however you can minimize and diminish the appearance of the crow feet with plumping and skin renewing ingredients be careful with trendy products sometimes they are all hype and hurt more then they help

  try going on cosmetic cop (on line) beautypedia  reviews ...not only does she have her own line PAULA CHOICE but she reviews other lines which will give you a choice of drug store to high end products to choose from high end is not always better.

  you would be shocked and surprised what ingredients some skin care lines have in them.

  its not too late to stop premature skin aging.....however sunscreen is going to be key going forward....I don't leave my house with covering all visible skin its part of my skin care regimen.


----------

